# Bean bag chairs



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

If this has already been discussed I apologize I searched but couldn't find it. Just got a evergladez and opted for no dry box/ center box I plan on putting yeti tie downs in for a cooler seat but wanted something more comfortable for when the boss goes so I was thinking the bean bag would be good for her. I have to make it as comfortable as possible for her or she will make me take the action craft she likes the bench seat on that boat.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Got a marine one off Amazon and it’s been great less than $100 if I remember.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Can’t beat a bean bag for comfort. Go with the E-Sea Rider, mine has been great.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Haven't used them in a skiff but owned a few when I had a bigger boat, and ride in them often on other people's larger boats. They eat up some real estate, but are amazingly comfortable.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

bryson said:


> Haven't used them in a skiff but owned a few when I had a bigger boat, and ride in them often on other people's larger boats. They eat up some real estate, but are amazingly comfortable.


Not too worried about space I have no grab bar or center box so the cockpit is wide open just wanted momma happy so life goes smooth.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have an E-Sea rider and love it 

I need a smaller one so I may part with it and order a smaller one Used twice ... in a gheenoe


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I throw a beanbag in the Glades X for my daughter when I take her out. Mandatory equipment IMHO and well worth the expense. She likes to ride on the beanbag in front of the coffin box so she can dip in there for drinks / snacks.

Beauty of the beanbag is you can throw it on the front deck for her while you pole from the back.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

As people have said, they're really comfortable. I have both a longneck teardrop and a small wedge. Both are E-sea Riders, but I'm not sure there's much difference between them and Ocean Tamer.

The teardrop is more reclined, more comfortable for lounging/sleeping, but you sit lower in it, it's harder to get in and out of, and it has a much wider footprint on deck.

The wedge is more of an upright position, firmer and more "structured," easier to stand up from, you sit higher off the deck, and it has a narrower footprint.

The wedge is the way to go, in my opinion, for a small skiff. It's still very, very comfortable -- just not something you'd sleep in. We take the teardrop on the bigger boat for long rides, the wedge on the skiff.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

On the other hand, the teardrop is big enough to hold an adult and a small kid or two. We use the hell out of them and they do make a huge difference in how much both the admiral and my 75-year-old dad enjoy going.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks like the wedge may be the ticket what size do you have Z Thomas?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Small wedge. Plenty big for me at 6' and 225.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

zthomas said:


> Small wedge. Plenty big for me at 6' and 225.


10 4 thanks


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Wife loves it (got this one at West Marine)





Dog loves it too (that's him waking up from a nap)


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

I did the OceanTamer Teardrop for my Cayenne. She loves it has neck support.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CaptDanS said:


> I did the OceanTamer Teardrop for my Cayenne. She loves it has neck support.


Heading that way it loklo like since I have an open cockpit.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I have the small round e-sea rider. Other than it needs more stuffing in my opinion (will remedy soon).. it has been great. Been using it for my passenger for the last few months, it was a nice upgrade from the cooler with 20mm seadek on top.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I used to have the small E-sea rider in my Whipray and passengers frequently fell asleep. Be warned you may be jealous while they are napping and you are driving.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Ocean tamer teardrop on my Gladesmen is super comfy


----------



## David Martin (Jul 10, 2018)

i use a big Joe in mine $30
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Big-Joe-...75035&wl11=online&wl12=51744431&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

David Martin said:


> i use a big Joe in mine $30
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Big-Joe-...75035&wl11=online&wl12=51744431&wl13=&veh=sem


Nice and cheap! Have you had it long and is it holding up well?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

David Martin said:


> i use a big Joe in mine $30
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Big-Joe-...75035&wl11=online&wl12=51744431&wl13=&veh=sem


Liking the price on that one


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Liking the price on that one


I tried a big joe Walmart bean bag. It's not vinyl, it's not waterproof, and the potential for mold inside the bag led me to eventually get rid of it


----------



## David Martin (Jul 10, 2018)

tcov said:


> Nice and cheap! Have you had it long and is it holding up well?


Taken it out 20 time's no signs of wear or tear. it has a tough fabric sheds water fairly well. it will get kind of warm when you're not sitting on it because I got the blue, but you can throw the towel on top of it. I figured 30 bucks I can see if I like it. I tell you what I bought another one for when I have multiple passengers just cruising especially for the ladies.


----------



## David Martin (Jul 10, 2018)

yobata said:


> I tried a big joe Walmart bean bag. It's not vinyl, it's not waterproof, and the potential for mold inside the bag led me to eventually get rid of it


The vinyl ones aren't waterproof either eventually water does get in the seems, at least mine will dry out
plus at that price I can buy 5 for what the others cost


----------



## David Martin (Jul 10, 2018)

On a new topic has anyone found a Bimini top that will fit these skiffs being 6 foot 4 I can't find one tall enough. I don't want to use it all the time but for just boating it would be nice.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My wife won't get on my boat so I'll just put my boys on the cooler coushin


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Heading that way it loklo like since I have an open cockpit.
> View attachment 35342


How is your trolling motor wired?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

bjtripp83 said:


> How is your trolling motor wired?


No wiring at all yet just had them put the puck on so it was already there.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Wish one of these brilliant companies would combine the wiring and the puck in one connection.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

I also use the "Big Joe" in blue and have been for over 2yrs...
Key to making it last is rinsing it with freshwater and letting it air dry. I flip it over after an hour or so as the water seeps to the bottom. Then flip and once bottom is dry, I place them in storage till next use. I use them in the boat/on the beach/etc
Great value imho!


----------



## cody0707 (Feb 24, 2017)

zthomas said:


> View attachment 34934


This is pretty much I plan on doing I am just worried about getting the wrong size for my front bow area. What brand boat was this in the picture?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Action Craft 2310


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

cody0707 said:


> This is pretty much I plan on doing I am just worried about getting the wrong size for my front bow area. What brand boat was this in the picture?


He runs a 17 foot Pathfinder.


----------



## cody0707 (Feb 24, 2017)

zthomas said:


> Action Craft 2310


Thank you.



Backcountry 16 said:


> He runs a 17 foot Pathfinder.


The bow didn't look anything like the 17t he runs, which is why I asked.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

My bad I thought that was his Pathfinder sorry.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I personally know the family who makes Ocean Tamers, located in Palmetto, FL near where I live. They are great people and have lots of options. Plus their bags are quality and made right here in the U.S. in my little home town, by hand. Down here in our area, it's hard to find nice offshore boats like Yellowfins without them. But I think it's a cool idea for a skiff if you have the room.






https://www.ocean-tamer.com/


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

Backwater said:


> I personally know the family who makes Ocean Tamers, located in Palmetto, FL near where I live. They are great people and have lots of options. Plus their bags are quality and made right here in the U.S. in my little home town, by hand. Down here in our area, it's hard to find nice offshore boats like Yellowfins without them. But I think it's a cool idea for a skiff if you have the room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^what he said. My Gheenoe lt25 isn’t really big enough to have one but I have a medium teardrop longneck anyway and my fiance is happy laying in that on the bow while I fish off the piling platform. Great quality


----------



## fowlplay (Aug 6, 2018)

If my wife is on the boat her ass is in her bean bag, E-Sea-Rider wedge. Best most comfy seat on the boat.


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

Anybody have experience running one of these in a Gheenoe? Looks like the wedge may be the best option for an NMZ? She'd probably like the teardrop more for it's superior lounging attributes, but thinking the footprint of the wedge may be the only way to go in a 'noe?


----------

